# Shiny wet looking eyeshadow



## HapaDynazty (Jan 16, 2007)

i really want a very shimmery wet looking eyeshadow to wear for my friends birthday - thing is i dont know what to do to get that look?

someone told me to use  mac pigments wet - 

my friend told me to get Bare essentuals nude beach glimmer but im not familiar with BE and am not sure if it lasts long. i need it to hold up all night im going to dinner then a club..

help?


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 16, 2007)

When you say wet looking there is a way to do it wet but it will crease like crazy- 

Use vasaline with mac pigments or a pigment and it will look really wet


----------



## maxcat (Jan 16, 2007)

MAC makes a product called Gloss. 
It gives you that effect, only with minimal "moving" of your eyeshadow. Vaseline isn't eyesafe and it's a total bitch to get off. 
But *please* keep in mind this look is impractical at best, totally uncomfortable at worst. It feels distractingly gross, and you have to re-apply every couple hours (like you do lip gloss) to keep it really wet looking.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 16, 2007)

shimpagne msf looks really wet when i wear it as eyeshadow. i'd say try that if you have it.


----------



## GothicGirl (Jan 17, 2007)

It´s not MAC, but Givenchy has got a product for this. It´s called Eye Love Gloss. Cream shadow in one end of the tube with a doe-foot applicator, and clear gloss in the other, with a brush. It´s pretty nice, you know...The cream shadow has a nice texture, and dries comfortably; and then you apply the eye gloss over it. I think it has 6 color options, or something like that. The good thing about it is that is a product specifically made to give that glossy eye look; the bad part is that it´s a bit pricey and it´s been discontinued in some parts of the world. Since Brazil is the last place to receive the new stuff from high end makeup brands (grrrr), we can still find it.


----------

